# French/Thai couple looking for similar friends



## dckp (Dec 18, 2012)

:welcome:

We live on the French Riviera (French/British & Thai married couple), and often visit Thailand (BKK, Korat, Trang, ...). We would like to meet with other like minded couples/families - in Thailand or on the Riviera. We love the mountains, classical music, etc. We look forward to hearing from you. 

:tea: :violin:


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello

Please ask your wife to post in Thai on ladyinter.com

If you don't find anyone there, you possibly won't succeed elsewhere. Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## dckp (Dec 18, 2012)

Many thanks for the tip. We'll do that on our return to France in a few weeks.
Much appreciated.  Cheers, d & r



Newforestcat said:


> Hello
> 
> Please ask your wife to post in Thai on ladyinter.com
> 
> ...


----------

